# Notarization in Singapore for ACS



## vincent007 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, sorry if this thread is misplaced  Any one knows where is the recommended place to notarize my documents for the purpose of ACS (Australian Computer Society) application? Should I do it in the Australian embassy here in Singapore? 

anyone has experience on this? thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

I did mine in a law office in Tampines (SK Law Office). I got a positive skills assessment last August. Good luck!


----------



## vincent007 (Oct 18, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> I did mine in a law office in Tampines (SK Law Office). I got a positive skills assessment last August. Good luck!


Thanks! Is it this one? SK Legal

So did you notaize all your documents? What should I do, I go there and present them the originals and they'll notarize the copy? Coudl you share how much is the fee?


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

vincent007 said:


> Thanks! Is it this one? SK Legal
> 
> So did you notaize all your documents? What should I do, I go there and present them the originals and they'll notarize the copy? Coudl you share how much is the fee?


Yes , that's the one. You need to call them first to set an appointment and they will ask you how many pages you're going to request for notarization for etc. I think I paid around 20++ SGD total fee to notarize all my documents. It's better to notarize all your docs in one appointment to save on costs.


----------



## vincent007 (Oct 18, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> Yes , that's the one. You need to call them first to set an appointment and they will ask you how many pages you're going to request for notarization for etc. I think I paid around 20++ SGD total fee to notarize all my documents. It's better to notarize all your docs in one appointment to save on costs.


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------

